# mehrere switches verbinden



## partisan (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich war eben auf ner Privatlan mit ca. 20 Leuten. Da kein groesserer Switch zur Verfuegung stand, haben halt alle ihre 5 bzw 8 Port Switches/Hubs mitgebracht.

Nun die Frage. Wie waere es am guenstigesten diese zusammenzuschliessen? Also wir hatten ca. 3 Hubs und 3 Switches (100er). Als alles an einem Switch hing, hat das ganze Netz gelaggt. 
Nach der Verteilung von Switch/Hub zu Switch/Hub lief es dann besser, aber immer nich nicht ideal.
Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Uplinkports aus? Hab noch nicht ganz verstanden warum es beser ist die Switches auf diese Weise zu verbinden. Laeuft das Netz schlechter wenn man die ganz normal Ports benutzt?

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen. Hab im Inet leider nichts weiter drueber gefunden.


----------



## Robert Steichele (31. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du die normalen Ports verwendest benötigst du gekreuzte Kabel.

PS: Ein Hub ist immer langsamer als ein Switch. Beim Switch kommt es auf die Qualität, und die tatsächliche Bandbreite an.


----------



## Sinac (31. Dezember 2003)

Im Prinzip arbeitet ein HUB nicht langsamer als ein Switch, eher umgekehrt, weil:
HUB->Layer 1
SWITCH->Layer 2
Ein Hub verursacht nur sehr sehr viel mehr Traffic.

Also ich würde das mit diesem ganzen zusammenstecke sowieso lassen, schmeißt vor der nächsten LAN für nen vernünftigen 100er Switch zusammen und gut ists =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## partisan (3. Januar 2004)

das mit dem hunderter-switch klingt nicht schlecht, doch dann gibs nur wieder streit wer den mitnehmen darf und und....
zudem wollte ich wissen, wie es denn am besten moeglich ist die vorhandenen switches zusammenzuschliessen, damit das netzwerk fuer die gegebene situation bestmoeglich funktioniert.


----------

